# Dad explains Politics to his son



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Go figure ... words of a child!

A little boy goes to his dad and asks, "What is Politics?"

Dad says, "Well son, let me try to explain it this way: I'm the head of the family, so call me The President.

Your mother is the administrator of the money, so we call her the Government.

We're here to take care of your needs, so we'll call you the People.

The nanny, we'll consider her the Working Class.

And your baby brother, we'll call him the Future. Now think about that and see if it makes sense."

So the little boy goes off to bed thinking about what Dad has said to him.

Later that night, he hears his baby brother crying, so he gets up to check on him. He finds that the baby has severely soiled his diaper.

So the little boy goes to his parent's room and finds his mother sound asleep.

Not wanting to wake her, he goes to the nanny's room. Finding the door locked, he peeks in the keyhole and sees his father in bed with the nanny. He gives up and goes back to bed.

The next morning, the little boy says to his father. "Dad, I think I 
understand the concept of politics now."

The little boy continues, "The President is screwing the Working Class while the Government is sound asleep. The People are being ignored and the Future is in deep ****."


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol: How true


----------

